# Wie tracke ich Links mit Google Analytics



## schmidtt1 (2. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe einmal versucht, das selber zu machen. Nur steige ich da nicht wirklich durch.
Kennt jemand eine gute Erklärung dazu? Am Besten so ein Schritt-für-Schritt-Video. 

Vielen Dank.


----------

